
Not quite ready to go all the way? Be a catalyst. - blweiner
http://blog.buildv1.com/article/22/not-quite-ready-to-go-all-the-way-be-a-catalyst
======
davidw
Nice. I think a lot of us are inspired by PG's writings because he comes
across as someone who perhaps was not "born" an entrepreneur, and yet managed
to be successful. I know I identify far more with "hacker" than
businessperson, so trying to make a go of being the latter is tough. It's
always good to keep an eye out for what else you could do well.

------
mrdornbos
I'm a catalyst. And ready.

